# Mice ate my wiring! I can't find my tail light wires



## Why Not (Jun 21, 2021)

I've got a Skyline, Layton 2756, 5th wheel. Mice have chewed right through the wiring running from my truck harness, up into the cavity above the goose neck of the 5th wheel. I have found most of the wires and ran a new line. The problem is that the 3 wires for right turn, left turn and running lights are missing. For the life of me, I can't find where they continued from where they were chewed off. I have the chewed pieces and they are only about 10" long. This would suggest the the continuation of those wires should be a maximum of 10" away from the junction box. Short of hacking the entire under side of the goose neck open, I can't find the wires. I'd be fine if I could access them anywhere in the front access cubby, but they aren't anywhere to be found in there either. Anyone know where they hid them????? Or did, the mouse swallow them entirely!?


----------

